# 1st Person Shooter (Free): Sauerbraten



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys.. I did a search to see if anyone mentioned this game.. and nothing came up. I thought I would let you all know about a little freeware first person shooter I found. It's quite fun for those of you that like FPS.

Gameplay is a LOT like Quake 3. It works perfectly fine on both PPC and Intel machines.. so if anyone is interested check it out.

www.sauerbraten.org

Some pointers after pictures: 










Pointers:

1) To change your name: While in a game, type the Tilde key, that's the ~ key above Tab. Then type "name yournamehere" without the quotations.. so, what your typing should look like this. >/name yournamehere

2) If you find the game a little dark, you can adjust the gamma: >/gamma 120 (default is 100, adjust to your taste.)


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Very cool... runs really well on my G5.

Connecting to a server is a little difficult, though.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Very cool... runs really well on my G5.
> 
> Connecting to a server is a little difficult, though.


Make sure.. when you hit Multiplayer.. to "refresh from master server" first. Don't go into the server browser before doing so.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Good game ya'll. Maybe we can set up a Battlefield skirmish sometime.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Downloaded it, played it.. freakin' sweet. 50 FPS or so even on my Mac mini.  Interesting concept.


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

You guys wanna set up a game for us?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm heading into the game right now. The server I play on is called lambdabraten. The IP is 69.93.127.152

So: /connect 69.93.127.152


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

i am jumping in in 5 mins!


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

is it MacTel compliant?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

PirateMyke said:


> is it MacTel compliant?


Indeed :clap:


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

score, count me in.... downloading... and possibly palying/kicking your arses online on a different date


----------



## digitalmatty (Mar 2, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Indeed :clap:


vexel...you got me a few times


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

digitalmatty said:


> vexel...you got me a few times


 All in good fun!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

So, for those of you who get to try out the game today. We'll have to set up a time to all get on and play. 

For those of you having issues running the game at a fast pace, try lowering the resolution which you're playing in. Although, even the G4 Mac Mini plays this game at around 50 FPS at highest resolution. This game should be totally playable on older machines.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Looks like fun, I've downloaded the game before and archived it but forgot about it.
I'll have to check it out.

D


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

It's very nice indeed. I was able to run it at about 65 fps, resolution 1600x1200 on a G4MDD with an ATI 9600 Mac and PC edition (256Mb video RAM). Works really well. I'm on for the games


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on in!  Don't forget to change your name when you come if you don't have it set already.


----------



## khorlick (Oct 23, 2005)

OK i feel dumb, but how do i start a game? I cant get it to load up. On a PC you just double click the .exe. What do you do for mac?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Double click the .app?


----------



## khorlick (Oct 23, 2005)

I dont see a .app. I must of downloaded the wrong one i guess.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

i went on the server and there was no one to play with (sniff)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Ok, lets schedule a game for tomorrow (Sunday, April 23rd). Most of us who would want to play would be free for a few games on a Sunday evening I would assume. 

So, how's 9PM Eastern Time?

This should give anyone who's got plans to finish them up  

edit: We'll use the server posted from another post in this thread. Link to Post <---


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

i shall try and be there!


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll be there. I better get practicing...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

> So, how's 9PM Eastern Time?


im in. could we make a rule that we have to use our ehmac screen names? i like to know who is 'fragging' me so i can return the favour


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

TroutMaskReplica said:


> im in. could we make a rule that we have to use our ehmac screen names? i like to know who is 'fragging' me so i can return the favour


Deal! Mine's always Vexel anyway


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

How do we change our names? I am stumped on this one.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

in the game, press the tilde key and type 'name username' without quotes and hit enter


----------



## eatr (May 1, 2005)

> Experimental engine based on Cube, can be seen as "Next-Gen Cube", or "Cube 2". Much like cube, the aim of this engine is not to produce the most eyecandy possible, but rather allow map/geometry editing to be done dynamically in-game, and make map editing a lot of fun.


I used to Cube, now that game was funnn. I think I'll try thi out then.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

eatr said:


> I used to Cube, now that game was funnn. I think I'll try thi out then.


Yeah.. Cube is really fun.. but Sauerbraten is really really fun! 

Tonight's the night folks! Get your game on.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

The config.cfg file cannot be read when I launch Sauerbraten. The config.cfg file defaults to a Battlefield 1942 Demo icon file. I tried the "Open With Other" option, but I can't choose Sauerbraten. Which app should it be?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Do you make it into the game? If you're getting into the game.. the config file will be automatically updated/made. Next time you open the game.. it should be fine.

I always get the message "Could not open autoexec.cfg" That doesn't really matter.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Half an hour! w00t!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, a few of us showed up. It was quite fun. I saw MasterBlaster, TroutMaskReplica, MoonSocket, Harzack and a few others.. 

I'm trying to keep this thread near the top to give this game the attention it deserves. It's completely free. And, it's one of the most addicitive FPS's I've ever played. It's constantly being updated and new things are being added.

Right now, I'm working on finding out how to host my own server. (ehMac server of course )

Anyway, the night was fun. If anyone would like to schedule another game. By all means.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

It was fun indeed, although quite fast and lethal I found.
There was one guy (can't remember his nickname) who was high above everyone (like 10 times more frags than everyone else) and I therefore think I need lots more practice before I can get there and be able to shoot accurately... Or drink less beer?  
Anyway, where are the options of the game set, as I found these a bit binary: one weapon and you're dead with one shot, no armor or health to find...
Eventually, I was almost dead as soon as I woke up, and it made me a bit sick after a while so I left the game  (ok, ok, I had many other stuff to do, lol).


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

harzack86 said:


> Anyway, where are the options of the game set, as I found these a bit binary: one weapon and you're dead with one shot, no armor or health to find...


That's one option for the game, it's called Instagib. There's many different ways to play the game.. just so happened to be on instagib. FFA (Free for All) is probably what you're looking for, Multiple weapons and health and armor. One shot doesn't kill either. 

Only reason I play instagib a lot is because your accuracy gets much better. 

There's also, Capture the Flag etc.. we can experiment all anyone wants. 

edit: I should mention, you can vote the gamestyle and map any time you want. If you go into your menu (esc) and select "vote gametype and map" you can chose from there. Anyone else who wants to vote for the same thing can type >/map mapname (select the same map).


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

A couple of other pointers:

If you would like to change the surrounding area that you see (aka Field of View) you can enter. >/fov ### Default is 100, I've been using 120. Takes a little getting used to but, it's quite a help.

If you would like to lean while strafing.. (good for corners) you can enter. >/maxroll 0-20 Another that takes some getting used to, but is a great help as well. Default is 0


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Vexel, I'll try these tonight, after an X-Plane session  
I probably would benefit from reading the manual as well eh...


----------



## coreLlama (Aug 5, 2005)

hey, that was fun. I played a couple of games


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

coreLlama said:


> hey, that was fun. I played a couple of games


Hey coreLlama, I saw you in there.  You fragged me quite a few times!


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

This game is tons of fun! I'll have to catch you guys next time!


----------



## tizerfish (Jun 8, 2002)

YAY! an FPS for my mac! can't play counter-strike for a while but this game will do perfectly!! GREAT FIND!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Trying to get a game started if anyone is interested. Usual server.


----------



## tizerfish (Jun 8, 2002)

i'll be on in about 10mins or so


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Going to be hanging out in the server for a while if anyone is interested 

(Friday, April 28th)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey guys.. theres a new update on Sourceforge for the game. Although, don't replace the one you already have. They use 2 different protocols, so when you're using the newer one, you can't connect to the lambdabraten server.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh yeah, might as well schedule another game for tomorrow night while I'm here.

Sunday, April 30th at 9PM Eastern. 

We'll still use the old protocol game, so anyone who hasn't updated will be fine as well. If you only have the newer version of the game.. you can't play on the lambdabraten server. So, make sure you keep both.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

It's a fun game. Thanks for keeping us posted 
I'll be there!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Vexel said:


> Trying to get a game started if anyone is interested. Usual server.


How do you get into/onto the server?
Could you post some instructions?

Thanks in advance

D


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

dolawren - "/connect 69.93.127.152" is the command you need to issue in the console (just hit the ~ tilde key).

I believe I'll give this a try tonight.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm gonna hang out in there before the game starts! See you all there


----------



## Trose (Feb 17, 2005)

That was fun, sorry I couldn't stay longer.

I don't like that small map (I don't know what it's called), I always kill myself.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

That was alot of fun guys! GG!


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

*game on!*

anyone up for a game? I've got a spare 30 minutes


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just so everyone knows, the Lambdabraten server has moved up to the new protocol. So, anyone who wants to use the new version and play on the regular server can do so. The IP is still the same.


----------



## Rory911 (May 13, 2009)

*Help!*

I have no idea what so ever on how top set this up. I got as far as the window where you put in Description, Password, max clients and advanced options. This game looks so good, help me please!


----------



## Manatus (May 11, 2009)

Rory, you're in the "server" tab of the launcher. You don't need to be there to play, only if you want to set up a server to allow others to play on it (there are many servers so it isn't really necessary unless you want to). Instead, click the "main" tab, enter your player name, and click "start" to launch the game.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone is still playing this? I've taken a break for a little while, but recently visited and downloaded the new updated game. Gonna be in and out of the game here and there. There's been a lot of updates and a boatload of new maps. The game runs great.. probably one of the best 1st Person Shooters I've run on my machine. 

If you're all heading in.. post up the server you're playing on and I'll try to find ya! =D


----------

